# Looking for off-grid people



## ingo1977 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I'm currently planning a summer trip through Spain and Portugal on which I would like to visit people who live off the grid or are off-grid-ready. I'm interested in building materials, solar / wind / hydropower energy etc. I will be travelling in July and August. If you should know anyone who I should see or if you live off-grid yourself, please get in contact with me ([email protected]).

Many thanks!

Take care,
Ingo


----------

